# Exam Results



## Not Meowth (Aug 19, 2010)

why doesn't this thread exist yet

I got A in Law, C in History and D in Biology, which makes 260 points. I'm going to university with 20 points to spare \o/


----------



## Jolty (Aug 19, 2010)

History: C
English Literature: C
Classical Civilisation: D
also have a D in citizenship and an E in graphics, both ASes from last year
totalling 270 UCAS points, I needed 260

That is the bare minimum I needed to get in but who cares now I am fucking going to Nottingham Trent !!!!!

I was really pissed earlier, I put in so much effort for everything this year and I /still/ got some Es in exams. But at least I go into my first choice uniiiiii :D


----------



## Espeon (Aug 19, 2010)

I got an A in biology, an A in chemistry and a B in maths.

...I was 10 marks off of an A in maths. :(

My ASes were AAAB in maths, chemistry, biology and physics respectively.


----------



## Minish (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't get them for another week because I'm away from home. :(
Does anyone know if they send them to you or something?

Congrats to everyone! \o/


----------



## Ruby (Aug 19, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I can't get them for another week because I'm away from home. :(
> Does anyone know if they send them to you or something?
> 
> Congrats to everyone! \o/


You might be able to check them online, depending on the exam board.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 19, 2010)

I got

A in Maths
A in Further Maths (very surprising! I did get a C in one of the modules but the other two had such high As that the overall was an A)
B in Computing (A in the coursework so I don't have to redo that)
A in physics.

These are ASes not A-Levels though.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 19, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I can't get them for another week because I'm away from home. :(
> Does anyone know if they send them to you or something?
> 
> Congrats to everyone! \o/


I'm in France atm and I got school to email me.

I'm still not quite sure how to interpret the results (I've got a grade for every exam but no overall subject grades). So far it looks pretty good, except for a C in one of my English exam which makes me want to kick a kitten.

Hopefully the official results letter thing will be a bit clearer.

Congratulations to everyone else who've got their results!


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations, everyone! :)

I got mine ages ago (obv) but 

French - B
Advanced English - C
Modern Studies - F 

... /still really sore about that lie of an F


----------



## Kinova (Aug 19, 2010)

AS:

English Lit. - B
IT - A
History - C
Philosophy and Ethics - C

... It's kind of annoying because I really wanted to drop IT next year, but now I'll probably have to drop one of the C's, both of which I like more than IT. Buuuut it could have been a lot worse, I guess.

Congrats to new unigoers!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 19, 2010)

I've still got another week to wait before my results come in. >:c

*glad to finally be able to post in this thread*


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 19, 2010)

C in biology (thankfully not a D, as I got a D last year)
C in psychology (did a little bad on the last exam, but I still have a passing grade)
A in sociology (only As though) 

I think I did ok. I was expecting worse.


----------



## Evil Link (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys all make me feel bad with all your A's and B's. :P

But ah well, these are my AS's;

ICT - C (Messed up on the exam, badly)
Maths - C (Can't do Mechanics...)
Art - D (...)
General Studies - C

Yeah, I didn't do as well as I'd hoped, or should have done, to be honest. Next year, though, a lot of my friends and the other people in my classes have either decided to leave or failed and not been allowed back. So I intend to get my head down next year and get up as high as possible.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 21, 2010)

Got BBC. Exams and Flazeah are not the best of friends, but I got into Reading!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 21, 2010)

Kinova said:


> ... It's kind of annoying because I really wanted to drop IT next year, but now I'll probably have to drop one of the C's, both of which I like more than IT. Buuuut it could have been a lot worse, I guess.


nono, that's exactly what you shouldn't do! what I was always told was that your one AS grade that ends up on the application form (i.e. the subject you give up) should be a good one. the rest don't matter (or at least not as much iirc). besides, if you want to give up IT then you should give it up. no point in doing a subject for a whole year that you're not that keen on.


----------



## Minish (Aug 24, 2010)

B - English
B - Sociology
B - Communication & Culture
U - Geography

...yyyeah. I didn't like Geography much. :'D


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 24, 2010)

I now have the manilla envelope.

Humanities - C (bit wary about this one if i'm doing law)
Maths - A
Art - B (wtf how did this happen)
Music - C
German - B (hahaha bin ich bilingualen)
English Lang - C
English Lit - C
Science - B (just as expected)
CiDa Multimedia - B

So yeah, I'm quite pleased wiith it all.


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 24, 2010)

GCSE results arrived today, so I might as well share mine:

History - A
French - A*
German - A*
Maths - A*
Religious Studies - A*
Systems and Control - B
BCS - A*
English - B
English Literature - A
Biology - A*
Chemistry - A*
Physics - A*

I'm very pleased with these


----------



## Anonyman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in (almost) all of the same classes as Mustardear, so this list should look pretty similar.



> History - A* (the results called this "Core content with" rather than history, for some reason)
> French - A*
> German - A*
> Maths - A*
> ...


These are much better than I thought they would be. Yay!


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have GCSE crap, but I passed my first resit of August. Fuck yeah seaking.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 24, 2010)

I did, um, quite well! Pretty much what I was expecting, although there's a few disappointments.

I got *A**s in:
_Maths_ (Hooray! I wasn't expecting this as in the last exam I was a bit sucky and wrote an apology note to the examiner on the last question about how I didn't know what to do.) Mark: 861.
_French_ (This is fortunate! I was predicted this, and my French teacher said my oral exam was "The best she had heard" so I guess that's good.) Mark: Not given.
_English Language_ (I was not expecting this at all. My second Language exam was genuinely awful. Or at least, I thoguht it was.) Mark: Not given.

*A*s in:
_Religious Studies_ (I've broken a family tradition My brother and sister are both mostly awful at this subject.) Mark: 245
_Drama_ (While I am pleased with the A, I'm a little irked because I was predicted an A*, and got an A* in my coursework. I guess the exam just didn't quite live up to it!) Mark: Not given.
_English Literature_ (Not a lot to say on this, except that I was expecting Language to be worse than this.) Mark: Not given.
_Biology_ Mark: 483
_Chemistry_ (Wasn't expecting this. I found the last exam ridiculously difficult.) Mark: 520
_Physics_ Mark: 536
_ICT_

*B* in _Graphics_ Mark: Not given.

*C* in _Art_ (I resent this as it's only because I procrastinated on the coursework and therefore it ended up being a bit miserable.) Mark: Not given.

(Sorry, don't know what the marks were out of.)

So, um, in short:

RS: A
Art: C
Drama: A
Lang: A*
Lit: A
Maths: A*
Bio: A
Chem: A
Phys: A
French: A*
Graphics: B
ICT: A


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 24, 2010)

Watershed said:


> I don't have GCSE crap, but I passed my first resit of August. Fuck yeah seaking.


Congrats! GCSEs aren't worth much, they pretty much just confirmed that I can do my A-Levels at my school.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 24, 2010)

Also is it just me or is A* the most pointless mark in existence?

YOU GOT THE ~BEST A POSSIBLE~
>:( nobody cares except weird people!!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Also is it just me or is A* the most pointless mark in existence?
> 
> YOU GOT THE ~BEST A POSSIBLE~
> >:( nobody cares except weird people!!


It probably seems like that because it's called an A*. You could change it so that A* is now called an A and change A to B etc. It wouldn't seem like it any more.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> It probably seems like that because it's called an A*. You could change it so that A* is now called an A and change A to B etc. It wouldn't seem like it any more.


Or it could start at A and go up to A******* and then EVERY grade would seem ridiculous :D

Though I don't recommend this as every results sheet would begin to look like an eBay feedback page


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> It probably seems like that because it's called an A*. You could change it so that A* is now called an A and change A to B etc. It wouldn't seem like it any more.


Well then why don't they do that instead of adding a special snowflake grade 8) which only serves to piss people off when they don't get one

DESPITE STILL GETTING AN A wtf is wrong with these people


----------



## Anonyman (Aug 24, 2010)

I direct you all here.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 25, 2010)

When 35% of all grades are As, you sort of need something above that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 25, 2010)

Math: B (equivalent to American A, whoo-hoo! Especially considering that one of the exams had stuff that was _not on the syllabus_ and that I was pretty sure everyone failed)
Chemisty: A (did not think I'd get that, yay! equivalent to American A+)
Lit: A* ("with distinction" because I was proud of my lit essay, yo)

AP French: 4 (everyone else either just passed or failed so I didn't do that badly. though I think I deserve a 5, okay D<)

Normal exams: All As (no more comments from now on)

I'm pretty pleased with my results (especially my A* in English; I don't even remember what I wrote my 3rd essay on). This year I'm aiming for mostly As!


----------



## PK (Aug 26, 2010)

i don't have my grade sheet anywhere near me but i know i got a 3.5 last quarter, so that's all i need. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 26, 2010)

Over here we get our exam results way way late so yeah. I probably scored all Advanced again.

By the way, our exams are different because last year for me was middle school, and we live in America, the land of refusing to be like the rest of the world in like everything. So:

A=Advanced
P=Proficient
PP=Partly Proficient
U=Unsatisfactory (or something, I can't remember this one)

And we have four subjects for our exams in eighth grade:

Math
Reading
Writing
Science

In high school, we apparently have to take final exams in every subject though. I think I'd laugh myself to death if we had to sit down and take a huge test for band though.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 26, 2010)

I've honestly never seen that system you mention above. o.o I'm guessing it's one of those state tests?


----------



## Flora (Aug 26, 2010)

shadow_lugia said:


> In high school, we apparently have to take final exams in every subject though. I think I'd laugh myself to death if we had to sit down and take a huge test for band though.


It really depends on the high school and the subject. At my school, we don't have to take a final in a subject if we have an A or an A- and/or it's a class like Art or Music and/or you're a sophomore/senior in regular English and your teachers switch around every quarter @_@ But then again I'm in a college prep school so our A-'s are everybody else's A's or A+'s


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's a state test. It's called CSAP (Colorado Student Assessment Program).

And no, our high school said everyone will have to take a final for every class. I'm pretty sure that band's will be more like "can you play these notes and march, okay yeah you pass."


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 26, 2010)

why does everyone make up their own test and give them random alphabet stew names?


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 26, 2010)

Aaaaah, congratulations to everyone! You're all so painfully clever :D 

(I got three Cs in my A-levels, marvel at how much better than me you all are!) <3


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 27, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> why does everyone make up their own test and give them random alphabet stew names?


Because I live in America.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 27, 2010)

americans suck.

/hypocrisy


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 27, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> When 35% of all grades are As, you sort of need something above that.


Use percentages instead and do away with the bullshit letter system altogether.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 27, 2010)

Letter systems work when they're like ours, the possible letters for our matriculation exams are L, E, M, C, B, A, I (they're abbreviations, but still) and L is the best. The system works so that for every exam, the whole country's results are taken into account and only a certain percentage of L:s are given.
(quote from Wikipedia:
5% of students receive a laudatur
15% of students receive an eximia cum laude approbatur
20% of students receive a magna cum laude approbatur
24% of students receive a cum laude approbatur
20% of students receive a lubenter approbatur
11% of students receive an approbatur
5% of students receive an improbatur.)
That way the Laudatur keeps its 'best of the best' status.


More closely on-topic: I got an M from my biology matriculation exam last spring (a tad bit disappointing but it was my first one), I'm having exams in English and Maths next month. :x
I'm aiming for a Laudatur in at least English, and anything from M to L in Maths.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 27, 2010)

> The system works so that for every exam, the whole country's results are taken into account and only a certain percentage of L:s are given.


I hate this. Correct answers are correct no matter what.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 29, 2010)

MY RESULTS WERE MEDIOCRE

French: A
History: B
Biology: B
Chemistry: C
AS law: B
AS English language: C
Welsh Baccalaureate Qualification: PASS in both Core and Advanced

I didn't get into Sheffield because of that damned C in chemistry. :( I AM GOING TO CARDIFF UNIVERSITY to do biology at degree. I would also like to point out that I taught myself the A2 chemistry course about a week before each of the A2 exams. THAT IS THE REASON FOR MY C.  ; ;


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a 100 in German, 98 in science, 89 in math, 83 in English (not an actual exam, some BS reflection) and 74 in history. I'd love to get my essays back on that one, though, I was sure I wrote about everything they told me to. ;;


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 30, 2010)

...I don't even know yet.

The school didn't send them to me like they should since I was in Scotland on the day.


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> ...I don't even know yet.
> 
> The school didn't send them to me like they should since I was in Scotland on the day.


I was away too. When I got back, I just went in with people getting their GCSE results and they gave my AS ones to me at reception.

Seriously, if the school is open at any time, just go in and they'll have them there.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, in New York, we have Regents Exams, except these tests are _easier than easy_.  How else would I get 
97% in Global History
100% in Trigonometry
100% in Chemistry
100% in Spanish
on the first try?
..._and_ we can retake the tests.  As many times as we want.  (Well, there are only three tests a year, but still.)
They also have some crazy grading curve thing.  Thus missing two questions gives you a 96 on the chemistry, but missing thirty-five still gives you a 65.
At least next year I get to take moderately harder AP tests.

In the english examination (which I am taking next year), we _were_ required to write four essays, but now they dumbed it down _again_ and only one essay is written.  I swear that a ten-year-old could pass these tests.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 3, 2010)

I got called into school today because my Computing teacher reckons I should have got an A rather than a B. I'm going to get a remark soon so I hope I end up with four As.

EDIT (since I don't want to bump): I got the remark. Got an A. I got fifteen points more than I had before. The examiners are really messing um. There's one part of our coursework that they didn't even mark since they didn't announce that they'd changed what they're looking for until after the deadline.


----------

